# digging



## chances mom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello everyone
my dog is 1 and 1/2 and she loves to dig holes in the back yard, i cover up the holes and she gets to them again. any suggestions??


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't leave her in the backyard unsupervised. Dog dig when they're bored. What kind of exercise and training do you do with her?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dog's don't always dig when they're bored, yes most of them do, but there's always that one dog that doesn't dig because they're bored lol my GSD dug a hole so he can lay in it lol it's kinda funny really, he won't touch the rest of the yard just his one hole which is in a place that he's allowed to dig lol. But I agree I wouldn't leave her unsupervised in the backyard, but if that's not possible I'd up her exercise routine and get her to use her brain more so she's not so mentally bored.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie digs holes so he can lay in it too. I can be outside playing ball with him, and he will go dig a hole and lie down when he's tired.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

This is gross, but if you put some of her poop in the hole it will usually stop them...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why don't you watch your dog while he's outside.
if you're watching him while he's out you
can correct the digging.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

We4elves is correct. If you put their pooh in the hole and cover it up they will not dig in their own pooh. It is gross but effective.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

boeselager said:


> We4elves is correct. If you put their pooh in the hole and cover it up they will not dig in their own pooh. It is gross but effective.


 
I agree. It does work. But when you first start, they may start digging a new hole in a different location. If you do it every day, they will eventually stop. 

My Golden loves to dig. He'll even drop his ball and dig mouthfuls of grass and dirt that surrounds the ball, thus beginning a new location to dig. Crazy, but he has always done it. Because he loves to dig so much, I built him a sand box to dig in. I thought that would keep from digging up the entire yard, and just stay in the sand box. That didn't work. He wouldn't go in it, even if I tossed his ball in. Only filling the holes with poop worked. 

Hondo will dig in the grass as he likes to grab the root of the grass stems and pull. I don't know what kind of grass it is, I think carpet grass but it has a long root system that is above ground. He doesn't produce holes but it tears up my grass.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Chyanne digs a hole and puts her toys in them  She only has one hole in the entire yard... I filled it with dirt once, she was not happy, she dug the dirt out and put her toys back, its her dirt toy box......


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max dug holes when he was younger, but only because there was something there I found out, some wire, AA battery, piece of pipe etc


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They dig to cool themselves, a hole is much cooler to them than the gorgeous lawn or pretty patio!
It is a natural instinct cool in Summer or warmth in winter, they burrow into the snow to stay warm.
None of my dogs are diggers, except Kacie~ to bury her RMB's, she likes to age them a bit! Just last night Karlo was eating what I thought was a rabbit, turned out to be an old knucklebone Kacie buried who knows when.
Funny how with a fenced in wooded acre, the dogs know just where to dig up the ole bones.


----------



## chances mom (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks for all the replys, we dont leave her out for long when she does go out. i think i will try the poop thing, maybe that will help.i want to get her some outside toys to play with besides balls.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Supervise, use "no", follow through, don't leave him alone and supervise. Mine loves to dig, but since I'm always there, he gets corrected and stops.


----------

